# Phoenix area home needed for injured baby



## Annietoo (Dec 19, 2005)

I found a baby pigeon outside of our church this morning and brought it home. As it warmed up it became a bit more responsive, but I suspect it is injured. I cannot afford a vet and do not want to make things worse by trying to care for it myself. I live in Tempe, but will take it to any part of the valley if someone is willing to care for this wonderful little creature. Please help!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Annietoo said:


> I found a baby pigeon outside of our church this morning and brought it home. As it warmed up it became a bit more responsive, but I suspect it is injured. I cannot afford a vet and do not want to make things worse by trying to care for it myself. I live in Tempe, but will take it to any part of the valley if someone is willing to care for this wonderful little creature. Please help!!


Hello Annietoo & Welcome,
Many thanks for taking in this sweet pij.

I live in Tempe as well, unfortunately, due to health problems I am unable to take in any more pigeons. 
Nancy Eilertsen, owner of East Valley Wildlife, lives in Chandler & should be able to assist you.

Here is her email address:

[email protected]

Please review the link below as it describes the initial steps for caring for an ill or injured pigeon or dove.

Basic life saving steps:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi annietoo, 


I would be happy to take him...but I am in Las Vegas, Nevada.

If you know anyone driving up this way, maybe they could bring him.

I am downtown, very easy to get to, right off I -15 / 95 / 93 junctions.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I just saw this thread*

Annietoo. If you still have the pigeon...

There is a couple in Phoenix, BrianNAmy, who may be able to help. I will e-mail them...


----------



## BrianNAmy (Nov 2, 2003)

Right now we're tied up with 4 pijjies of our own that can't be released and one dove that's missing an eye. So space is a bit tight.

I have East Valley's phone number if you want to call them/Nancy - 
480-814-9339. I hope it's up to date...

You can also try Dave Roth at the Urban Wildlife Society - 602.265.BIRD / [email protected]. But he's harder to get a hold of than East Valley and is located in central Phoenix.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Thank You So Much,*

for your quick response BrianNAmy!  

Annietoo - did you find a home yet?


----------



## BrianNAmy (Nov 2, 2003)

Just heard that Nancy will be out of town until after X-mas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...

Theat leaves me I guess...!

Can you put him on a Greyhound maybe?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

There's nothing anyone can do until Annietoo posts an update.

Cindy


----------

